# Schwinn Old World Racing Bicycle



## oldwhizzer (Sep 19, 2022)

Bought a collection of racing bikes this was the Mans first Bike. Adjustable Stem , Phone dial hubs .3 Piece crank. Not sure of year. Will bring to Memorylane this fall.


----------



## Oilit (Sep 19, 2022)

Nice pre-war New World! I've got a '49 from "Sloan Cycle, Reading PA" and there is a Broadway Ave. in Reading. I wonder if there's a connection?









						1949 New World with Stainless S-6 Rims | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

@HARPO The hub date helps place the bike in 1949.  That's going to push the E4XXXX serials into 1949.  It's not an exact science for sure and the 5 vs 6 digit serials adds to the confusion.  Maybe something like this will work...    Got to add @HUFFMANBILL 's two additions to the list too...




					thecabe.com


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 19, 2022)

wow! great bike. I think you should bring it to the JAF/CO swap meet in Stockton Ca. October 1 🙂


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 19, 2022)

Looks like a 1940 new world racer. Very nice!


----------



## bikerbluz (Sep 19, 2022)

_Dang that is sweet!_


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 20, 2022)

Do you have a picture of the pedals, I’d like to see them.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 21, 2022)

Very nice find!


----------



## Miq (Oct 12, 2022)

Cool bike!  I'm going to add it to the Prewar list.


----------



## Oilit (Oct 13, 2022)

I think those are Paramount hubs, similar to the "phone dials" but not the same. The center/axle section is smaller in diameter on the Paramounts. Any markings on the rims? Killer bike!


----------

